

Hulu sued for patent infringement - rkalla
http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/29/hulu-sued-for-patent-infringement/

======
rkalla
Bah, missed that the story was essentially ripped off from:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/29/us-hulu-lawsuit-
id...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/29/us-hulu-lawsuit-
idUSTRE76S4TV20110729)

~~~
nextparadigms
Can't you edit the link?

